
Laziness Does Not Exist - acjohnson55
https://medium.com/@dr_eprice/laziness-does-not-exist-3af27e312d01
======
drdeca
This sounds like it may be useful advice for how to relate to others, but I'm
not sure how it helps with relating to oneself.

Like, sure, there are cases where a particular barrier is clearly the reason
that one isn't doing something that one intends to do, and in these cases it
makes sense to acknowledge that even if the thing might look like laziness to
other persons,

But, as for my own behaviors, I know that vice exists. I know that how I
behave falls short of how I both can and ought to behave, laziness being a way
in which I sometimes fall short.

I have been diagnosed with ADHD and the medication I take for it truly seems
to work effectively for me (though of course different people respond to
different medication differently), and for me, I feel like there is a
reasonably clear distinction between symptom and vice.

If I am to regard "laziness" as "really" only being the result of an
unacknowledged barrier, then this framing needs to come with applicable advice
on how to resolve these behaviors.

Fear of shame and/or a sense of duty, can, I think, provide a great deal of
motivation. Whatever "laziness" is, a source of motivation to 'do the thing'
seems like it can sometimes overcome particular instances of laziness (though
this may have costs associated with it that I am failing to consider).

It seems to me that being able to judge my own behavior as flawed, in addition
to merely being unfortunate, is useful in order to improve my own behavior.
And also, correct.

~~~
RugnirViking
I think that what makes a lot more sense than the article as presented and
also what most people view themselves as is the idea that one can make a great
effort to push themselves, or not care at all about something, but that these
parameters can only get you so far. What really works is trying to maintain a
level of focus/wealth/social status slightly above what you have to slowly
claw your way up.

Even if you really badly want to become a concert pianist, the best way is not
to just push yourself and spend every waking hour on it. The best way is to
play regularly and focus on finding bits you enjoy, which then enables you to
practise more without getting fatigued.

------
User23
This is quality clickbait. The title grabs you with its absurdity, and then
you get some ego-preserving justifications for a lack of industriousness,
along with some of the now mandatory virtue signaling. The actual content is
nonsensical, but the presentation is impressive.

~~~
Finch2193
I saw it as a somewhat hyperbolized reminder that the fundamental attribution
error is a thing. 'Crazy people aren't necessarily crazy' -Elliot Aronson

------
snlnspc
I am going to prove this article wrong for the next thirty minutes.

